# parece que estas embarazada



## Jus Allah

Is it ''you look pregant'' ?  or '' you look like pregnat'' ?


thanks


----------



## Mirlo

You look like you are ...


----------



## andador_de_mil_caminos

Marhaban, 

"you seem pregnant"


----------



## Txiri

My vote would go with "you look ...".


----------



## k-in-sc

Mirlo said:


> You look like you are ...


You look like you're pregnant.
Not advisable to say to anyone, ever.
Do you mean "You're starting to show" (= "Your pregnancy is showing")?


----------



## Mirlo

k-in-sc said:


> You look like you're pregnant.
> Not advisable to say to anyone, ever.
> Do you mean "You're starting to show" (= "Your pregnancy is showing")?



It dependes on the context. If the person is trying a blouse and it makes her look pregnant, you will use the expression.

Also I do not see anything wrong with "you look like you are pregnant" 
If I will use it in the first place, it will be with a very close friend.


----------



## Anemoah

And how about "it seems you´re pregnant"?


----------



## Mirlo

Anemoah said:


> And how about "it seems you´re pregnant"?



Personally, I do not use It seems you are pregnant, like I explained before
"you look like you are pregnant/expecting is very common and used among friends and families:


'





> Mommy, You Look Like You're Pregnant!' Kathy Ireland's Daughter ...Apr 9, 2009 ... Fortysomething be damned, Kathy Ireland is still a stunner by any measure. But like many of us struggling to balance the demands of work and ...


----------



## k-in-sc

You could suggest to a friend that you have an idea she might be pregnant, but hopefully not by saying "You look like you're pregnant."
On the other hand, I agree that you could say it if she's trying on clothing that you consider unflattering.
"It seems you're pregnant"  sounds like "It has come to my attention that you are pregnant." Another way not to say it.
Edit: "Mommy, You Look Like You're Pregnant!" is funny exactly because only a little kid would say it.


----------



## Mirlo

k-in-sc said:


> You could suggest to a friend that you have an idea she might be pregnant, but hopefully not by saying "You look like you're pregnant."
> On the other hand, I agree that you could say it if she's trying on clothing that you consider unflattering.
> "It seems you're pregnant"  sounds like "It has come to my attention that you are pregnant." Another way not to say it.
> Edit: "Mommy, You Look Like You're Pregnant!" is funny exactly because only a little kid would say it.



Well maybe you personally do not use it, but we use it in Spanish and in English also, like I said among friends and families..
Sorry, but it is the truth..


----------



## Anemoah

k-in-sc said:


> "It seems you're pregnant"  sounds like "It has come to my attention that you are pregnant." Another way not to say it.



That´s how I understood the phrase  
I guess it depends on the context, isnt it? or am I totally wrong?


----------



## k-in-sc

Anemoah said:


> That´s how I understood the phrase
> I guess it depends on the context, isnt it? or am I totally wrong?


It sounds stiff, pompous and completely inappropriate. Except maybe if you're the person's boss and you're about to fire her for having gotten pregnant ...


----------



## Anemoah

k-in-sc said:


> It sounds stiff, pompous and completely inappropriate. Except maybe if you're the person's boss and you're about to fire her for having gotten pregnant ...



Hehe ok, now I get it. I did a literall translation.
Regards!


----------



## Mirlo

It may sound stiff, pompous and completely inappropriate, but

between friends:


> Jun 22, 2010 ... coming from a guy who is almost 17, i have to say damn, you are hot as ... I think you look like you are pregnant on some pics, otherwise ok ...
> answer


----------



## k-in-sc

Jun 22, 2010 ... coming from a guy who is almost 17, i have to say damn, you are hot as ... I think you look like you are pregnant on some pics, otherwise ok ...
answers.yahoo.com › ... › Family & Relationships › Singles & Dating - Cached

There you go -- that kid is 16 and as tactless as they come.
But in Argentina, store clerks will say things like "you're too fat to wear that," so maybe it's a cultural thing.


----------



## Mirlo

k-in-sc said:


> Jun 22, 2010 ... coming from a guy who is almost 17, i have to say damn, you are hot as ... I think you look like you are pregnant on some pics, otherwise ok ...
> answers.yahoo.com › ... › Family & Relationships › Singles & Dating - Cached
> 
> There you go -- that kid is 16 and as tactless as they come.
> But in Argentina, store clerks will say things like "you're too fat to wear that," so maybe it's a cultural thing.



Yep, to some it's rude, but to others it's the way it is...


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe it's helpful to Spanish speakers to know that in English it sounds rude.


----------



## inib

Once again, context is everything.
_You *seem* pregnant_, I think is an unlikely sentence, but should it be used, it would only be if the perception were not visual, eg "= your behaviour, your cravings etc make me suspect that you might be pregnant".
_You *look* pregnant_ means "I can see a big tummy". You'd better be almost sure if you say this, and make up for it quickly by congratulating the lady. If she says she isn't, just curl up and die!
_*It seems* you are pregnant_ is rather impersonal, and as k-in-sc and Anemoah have mentioned, it suggests "I've heard rumours that you are pregnant/I've observed symptoms of pregnancy in you"
_You *look like* you're pregnant_ fits well in the trying-on-blouse situation, but clearly says that "I know you're not pregnant, you just look as if you were".
Jus Allah, we need to know the exact intention of your sentence, because this is all very delicate ground.


----------



## david314

k-in-sc said:


> You look like you're pregnant.
> Not advisable to say to anyone, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean "You're *starting to show*"  (= "Your pregnancy is showing")
Click to expand...

 I highly recommend the above as it is very common and the most diplomatic. 

Unless you are intimate friends, I would advise avoiding my personal favorite: _Wow lady, *you're as big as a house*!  _


----------



## inib

Thumbs up to david314 and k-in-sc.


----------



## Mirlo

david314 said:


> I highly recommend the above as it is very common, and the most diplomatic.
> 
> Unless you are intimate friends, I would advise avoiding my personal favorite:  _Wow lady, *you're as big as a house*!  _



You guys are not getting the point and are probably confusing the person who started the thread....
The question was *"parece que estás embarazada"*
and the answer rude or not rude is:
*you look like *....
The rest is depending the context and ocassion...


----------



## inib

Mirlo said:


> You guys are not getting the point and are probably confusing the person who started the thread....
> The question was *"parece que estás embarazada"*
> and the answer rude or not rude is:
> *you look like *....
> The rest is depending the context and ocassion...


 I'm not so sure, Mirlo. There are lots of ways of translating "Parece que". Certainly, we are just having fun until Jus Allah tells us exactly what he/she meant.


----------



## k-in-sc

Another polite way that does not suggest the woman is visibly pregnant is "So, I hear you're expecting!" 
"You're starting to show" is the verbal equivalent of putting your hand on her stomach (something a lot of pregnant women don't care for).


----------



## Mirlo

inib said:


> I'm not so sure, Mirlo. There are lots of ways of translating "Parece que". Certainly, we are just having fun until Jus Allah tells us exactly what he/she meant.



Yeah, what other ways if you don't mind me asking..:0

My point is...like you say, according to the question in the thread..the answer would be

*...look like or seem *

And all of the other is just a matter of opinion:



> Tirixi:My vote would go with "you look ...".


----------



## inib

Mirlo said:


> Yeah, what other ways if you don't mind me asking..:0


 Of course I don't mind, but other foreros might, because I'm going to have to repeat myself:
According to context and intention, "Parece que tú estás X" could be _You look X*/*you look like you are X*/*it looks like you are X*/*it looks as if you are/were X*/*you seem X*/*you seem to be X*/*it seems you are/might be X*/*apparently/seemingly you are X._
Those are the ones I consider more or less likely to be applicable to the situation under comment. 
Other (irrelevant) contexts might even translate "Parece que estás X" as _you sound X, you feel X._ (Parece que estás ronco = _you sound hoarse_, Parece que estás ardiendo (de fiebre, quiero decir) =_ you feel hot/feverish_).
It is not my intention to complicate this further, but I do think that without more context, there are multiple possibilities to translate that short Spanish sentence.


----------



## k-in-sc

Not to mention the more indirect ways that don't use "look" or "seem," but that may sound more natural. "Parece" is overworked compared to all the English equivalents.


----------



## Mirlo

inib said:


> Of course I don't mind, but other foreros might, because I'm going to have to repeat myself:
> According to context and intention, "Parece que tú estás X" could be _*You look* X*/*y*ou look like* you are X*/*it* looks like *you are X*/**it looks as if* you are/were X*/**you seem* X*/*y*ou seem to be* X*/*i*t seems you **are*/might be X*/*apparently/seemingly you are X._
> Those are the ones I consider more or less likely to be applicable to the situation under comment.
> Other (irrelevant) contexts might even translate "Parece que estás X" as _you sound X, you feel X._ (Parece que estás ronco = _you sound hoarse_, Parece que estás ardiendo (de fiebre, quiero decir) =_ you feel hot/feverish_).
> It is not my intention to complicate this further, but I do think that without more context, there are multiple possibilities to translate that short Spanish sentence.



Wait a minute, I though that the discussion was that "you look like or I seems was not the correct answer, because it is politically incorrect, (*so someone has to come up with a way to say it)* and there is no science to the  question "parece que estas embarazada" ... so  do you *see how it is confusing to continue with this .*
I don't see any other English native speaker arguing this either, because there is no point in doing so.


----------



## k-in-sc

Note also that the OP is not a native speaker of either English or Spanish.


----------



## Jus Allah

Oh sorry I've been lost hahahha... wow my topic has arised so much content wow i dont know whether feel proud or any other thing... 

Well in my conext the most proper thing is ''you look like you are pregnant'' becuase it was a pic of my girl's in which she looks like she's preganat but not cuase she's fat (becuase she's kinda skinny) but becuase the pose and the pic's visual effect show a kind of bulge in her blouse. so definitely that is the corect way in this case::and thank you all becuase i've got all situations  clear:::when you say ::''you seem to be'' it's due to a behaviour or somehitn like that ,somehting that you can not see::and when you say it seems you are:: is due to a romour or some other source of infromation apart from the person who looks like a pregnant lady: so yes now i get that when you say to a lady you look like you are pregnat you must be talking to a very close friend or a relative or else you must be 1000% sure that the lady is pregnant because if she isn't you are literally calling her fat ......sounds like ''hey you fricking dynosaur get outta my way''  and just like one of our dear fellows said earlier on: you better curl up and die.......   but in this case it was aimed to my gf so no problem.

so thank you all ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Jus Allah

Oh sorry My topic has raised so much content (not arise)


----------



## inib

Hi Jus Allah. 
I'm glad we finally know the intention of your question, and to find that it has been successfully answered. I'm also glad that you seem to have found all the other comments useful. Cheers.


----------



## Jus Allah

Yes Thank you ...
You know WR is the best thing in the world when it comes to learn languajes..It is indeed-...worldwide connected. the native speakers themleves are your teachers helping you out in your particluar doubtful issues...It's  better than any school or something like that .I personaly find it awesome.


----------



## Mirlo

Jus Allah said:


> Oh sorry I've been lost hahahha... wow my topic has arised so much content wow i dont know whether feel proud or any other thing...
> 
> Well in my conext the most proper thing is ''you look like you are pregnant'' becuase it was a pic of my girl's in which she looks like she's preganat but not cuase she's fat (becuase she's kinda skinny) but becuase the pose and the pic's visual effect show a kind of bulge in her blouse. so definitely that is the corect way in this case::and thank you all becuase i've got all situations  clear:::when you say ::''you seem to be'' it's due to a behaviour or somehitn like that ,somehting that you can not see::and when you say it seems you are:: is due to a romour or some other source of infromation apart from the person who looks like a pregnant lady: so yes now i get that when you say to a lady you look like you are pregnat you must be talking to a very close friend or a relative or else you must be 1000% sure that the lady is pregnant because if she isn't you are literally calling her fat ......sounds like ''hey you fricking dynosaur get outta my way''  and just like one of our dear fellows said earlier on: you better curl up and die.......   but in this case it was aimed to my gf so no problem.
> 
> so thank you all ladies and gentlemen


I am so glad, that you got the point!!! and also nobody knows better than us (foreigners) that is alright between friends!!!


----------

